# my tumblers are suicidal



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

Everytime I let my birds fly, all my older birds (usually 2 years and up) start rolling and they hit the ground... should I keep these tumblers or should I get rid of them all? I mean I wanna know if these are hard to find or not...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Couldn't you just keep them for breeding? Better than giving them away, unless you can find a good home for them.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are they okay after they hit the ground?

I know someone who has a one rollers that end up in his swimming pool when it rolls, and he has to keep an eye on that one. I think these birds are marvelous and entertaining to watch, but you have to be careful and stay with them at all times.

Please keep your eye out when they are out flying. Why don't you use them for breeding as Reti said, or find a good home for them. I have two Rollers, and they are very gentle and sweet natured and make excellent pets.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

..this is some of 'why' they are called 'Tumblers'...

They are not usually Birds whi fly well, or, at all...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

*My Rollers*

My Rollers Perform Well, Im Happy With The Bloodline, But Ones In A Wile Ill Get One That Will Roll All The Way Down To The Ground How Can I Help My Bird To Stay In The Air With Out Problems.....


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

battler said:


> Everytime I let my birds fly, all my older birds (usually 2 years and up) start rolling and they hit the ground... should I keep these tumblers or should I get rid of them all? I mean I wanna know if these are hard to find or not...



YOU KNOW WHAT I WOULDNT WANT TO BREED BIRDS THAT KILL THEM SELVES I WOULDNT EVEN WANT TO OWN THEM, BUT DONT GET ME RONG IF THEY ROLL LIKE THAT THEY MUST HAVE GOOD BLOOD LINE, OR THEY MIGHT BE INBREED, TRY NOT TO LET THEM BREED ON THERE OWN BECASE TO GREAT ROLLERS WITH GIVE YOU A SUICIDAL BIRD, TRY TO BREED A GOOD ROLLER WITH JUST A DICENT ROLLER, MAIBE IT WILL CUT BACK ON THER ROLLS AND THEY WILL STAY IN THE SKY....


----------



## PITALITA0024 (Sep 14, 2005)

*My Birds*

I Just Pared Up One Of My Birds With The Same Blood Line, But The Babys Were Born With There Legs Very Weird, One Was Pointing Backwords Well The Other Was Pointing Sideways, Any Idea Of How This Happen, Could It Be That The Parents Might Have Been Sick, Or Could It Have Been The Bad Time Of Year To Breed...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PITALITA0024 said:


> I Just Pared Up One Of My Birds With The Same Blood Line, But The Babys Were Born With There Legs Very Weird, One Was Pointing Backwords Well The Other Was Pointing Sideways, Any Idea Of How This Happen, Could It Be That The Parents Might Have Been Sick, Or Could It Have Been The Bad Time Of Year To Breed...


Hi there,

Well, it doesn't have anything to do with time of year, it may however be a mineral deficiency,parents are not healthy, or inability of the babies to keep their legs under them. If that is the case,you need to make sure the youngsters are in a nest bowl that provides a rough bottom that will keep their feet from slipping out from under them, or nesting material, like pine needles, tobaco stems. 

You can correct the legs while the youngster is still growing. You can position the legs under the bird, in the correct sitting position and either use soft tape to keep them together, or small bowl to sit him in. If the bird is at the age where he is trying to stand, you can tape them together in standing position, be careful to make sure he can't fall off the nest box, make sure it has a front.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I have birmingham rollers so they do the same thing.When you let them out and they hit the ground like that its called a "roll down" lock these birds up and dont let them out or breed.The reason why they do it is because they are good at rolling but they do not go high enough.Try giving them only millo for about a week1/2 take the water out of the cage about an hour before letting the birds out to fly.Then once they all trap in put the water back in.When you feed them the millo give a cup to each 10 birds.If this does not work you wont be able to stop them from doing the "roll down".I hope I helped you out with this.


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

luckily they all are alive, but I want to know if I should breed them,


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

birdboy12 said:


> Well I have birmingham rollers so they do the same thing.When you let them out and they hit the ground like that its called a "roll down" lock these birds up and dont let them out or breed.The reason why they do it is because they are good at rolling but they do not go high enough.Try giving them only millo for about a week1/2 take the water out of the cage about an hour before letting the birds out to fly.Then once they all trap in put the water back in.When you feed them the millo give a cup to each 10 birds.If this does not work you wont be able to stop them from doing the "roll down".I hope I helped you out with this.


birmingham rollers are suicidal too?? what else is suicidal..


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi battler,
It has to do with the Rolling/Tumbling Gene that these pigeons have. Just like anything, some pigeons will have less rolling/tumbling ability, and others will have more.
Unfortunately the ones that have more (like a squab from two good rollers) will be likely to roll like yours are doing and not get high enough so they will hit the ground.
Watch your birds and you will notice only particular ones are doing this.
Eventually given time they are likely to do themselves harm, so it may be better to keep these birds in your loft and not release them, however I would not recommend breeding them as they may pass on their 'excessive roll' to their babies.
Perhaps if they are just a few you can give these away to people who will keep them as pets?
Regards
Alaska


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rolling*

If they hit the ground and live they are called bumper. Now if they do not live they are suicides or pancake pigeons. What kind of tumblers do you have? When pigeons have twisted legs they normaly lack good nesting materials. Some parent don't know how to biuld a nest and need help. You should keep them in. Some breeders won't keep. While others will. So it is your choice?


----------

